# Tethered pony chobham burrow hill green



## 4YSYL7 (10 November 2013)

Can anyone help me trace the owner of this pony or help me find out more about why it is alone, with no shelter and what the owners intentions are? I am told there are a few dotted around but I would really like to know more as becoming concerned it needs shelter from the bad weather, some company and some hay and water from it's owner! Thanks


----------



## paulineh (13 November 2013)

is it  a coloured ,if so I think you will find it belongs to the gypsies.  You could ask at the forge.


----------



## 4YSYL7 (13 November 2013)

It belongs to a man gypsy but I would like a name or contact to get in touch with him


----------



## paulineh (13 November 2013)

Sorry I cant help you there.


----------



## paulineh (15 November 2013)

I saw this horse yesterday and he was fine. Plenty of grass some hay and water.  he looked fine and well looked after.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 November 2013)

He's getting fresh water at least twice a day & is being checked regularly by welfare officers


----------



## 4YSYL7 (15 November 2013)

She has been there about 7 months on her own. I would hardly call that looked after but oh well. Will keep an eye! It's me giving it hay!


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2013)

EmilyHams said:



			She has been there about 7 months on her own. I would hardly call that looked after but oh well. Will keep an eye! It's me giving it hay!
		
Click to expand...

Then call the RSPCA.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 November 2013)

Are you haying twice a day?
Please, dont 'take over' (I know you are well meaning) but its not very helpful - as the owner thinks its getting enough & may not move it & the welfare agencies cannot step in as laws are being kept to & the animal is in okay condition.

Amymay, the RSPCA know, as do BHS welfare, but its not possible to monitor 24/7 & nobody knew who it was that is haying  - there are possibly 3 different people feeding, haying etc & only 1 is thought to be the owner.


----------



## 4YSYL7 (15 November 2013)

I only give it once a day- if I knew the owner was haying it I wouldn't but I have no idea who the owner is or how to get hold of him to ask!  I understand it's in good condition but you aren't meant to tether for long periods and it never does anything nor has any horses as company. It's hardly in luxury! Nor does it have any trees to shelter ( I know bad to tether by trees ) but no wind break. Do you know what his intentions are with her?


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2013)

Have you discussed your concerns with the RSPCA and informed them that you are feeding it?

It is not against the law to tether a horse, so providing the horses basic needs are being taken care of then the owner is not doing anything wrong in the eyes of the law.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 November 2013)

amymay said:



			It is not against the law to tether a horse, so providing the horses basic needs are being taken care of then the owner is not doing anything wrong in the eyes of the law.
		
Click to expand...

^ This. The animal mentioned is in quite robust health.

Sadly, some people are not happy when a horse/pony is tethered as it doesn't meet their ideal.........
Unfortunately, same people seem to think its their responsibility to take on caring for these animals, regardless of any agency being involved.

Food for thought: nobody would be happy if other people took an interest in their horses & ponies & decided to hay or feed them in fields while they are at college, work etc, without going through any welfare reporting..........


----------



## Carol canter (16 November 2013)

Sad that somebody cares about a pony tethered for 7 months with winter coming and no shelter? I don't think it's the lady who is sad.


----------



## paulineh (16 November 2013)

This pony is in better condition than a lot that the RSPCA would leave alone. As "The Fuzzy Furry" says he is in Robust health.

The common provides plenty of grass and people around would not allow him to be short of water.

I go regularly to the forge and I do not believe that he has been there for 7 months.

EmilyHams , I would not get involved with the Gypsies and would allow the "Welfare" people to deal with it.


----------

